# Actimel vs Yakult



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone drink either of these and can tell me if they are basically the same.
A friend of mine wants to try them and I don't touch milk products so wondered if anyone can shed any light on which one is best or if they are both probiotics but just in different packs.
All help appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I used to drink them and Actimel is tastier and easier to drink than Yakult but I didn't really find any benefit in drinking them, if they want probiotics then OptiBac sell a good range and they did benefit me.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes tried them ages ago...agree with MM actimel was nice tasting, Yakult was like drinking bacteria is all I can say.

Can't say i found any benefits to them, but there was an independent study article about 6 years ago. I think it was in the New Scientist basically saying, 25% of the population will benefit, 50% will see no difference, and 25% will actually get upset gut fauna..so may have stomach ache. You will not know till you try it.
My sister swears by them though!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I believe Yakult is called that because it's the noise you make after tasting it


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> I believe Yakult is called that because it's the noise you make after tasting it


LMAO....


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I did wonder if just eating a plain natural yogurt with live cultures each day would work just the same...aren't they a probiotic?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I know someone who eats probiotic yogurt. She said they taste nice, I think its called Activia.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I tend to eat live yoghurt most days and no idea if it does me any good but I like it, is she looking to have them for any particular reason or does she just want a boost.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> I tend to eat live yoghurt most days and no idea if it does me any good but I like it, is she looking to have them for any particular reason or does she just want a boost.


A fad more than likely...the other month it was seed sprouting so I got her one of those seed sprouter gadgets for her birthday and now it's probiotics...next week who knows lol.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

To be honest the idea of eating bacteria, albeit good bacteria, makes me feel funny.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> A fad more than likely...the other month it was seed sprouting so I got her one of those seed sprouter gadgets for her birthday and now it's probiotics...next week who knows lol.


LOL Reminds me of Toad of Toad Hall from The Wind In The Willows, he always had 'fads'. Though his where more dangerous.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> I believe Yakult is called that because it's the noise you make after tasting it


TBH I don't think I will be able to watch a Yakult commercial ever again without thinking of this. lol. X


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> LOL Reminds me of Toad of Toad Hall from The Wind In The Willows, he always had 'fads'. Though his where more dangerous.


She'll probably have plenty of wind in her willows with the amount of beans she's sprouting and eating. lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> A fad more than likely...the other month it was seed sprouting so I got her one of those seed sprouter gadgets for her birthday and now it's probiotics...next week who knows lol.


Ah one of those


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

If you're having them as a probiotic I'd say they are pretty useless, you'd be much better with kefir or a decent probiotic - both contain huge amounts of good bacteria without all the crap that Actimel & Yakult have in them. If you don't do milk you can get coconut kefir, the mango one is delicious!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I have both every morning,Actimel tastes much better,although I don't know wether they do any good. Might try Kefir instead.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Matrod said:


> If you're having them as a probiotic I'd say they are pretty useless, you'd be much better with kefir or a decent probiotic - both contain huge amounts of good bacteria without all the crap that Actimel & Yakult have in them. If you don't do milk you can get coconut kefir, the mango one is delicious!


Where do you buy the kefir from?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

lisa0307 said:


> Where do you buy the kefir from?


I get it from my local health food shop, the brand is nourish. I don't get it that often, I just take a probiotic supplement instead, I use higher nature as it's cheaper than a lot of them.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I know yakult has been proven to reach the gut alive, this is yet to be shown with actimel.

I have yakult daily, I'm in the group that benefits. I suffer awful painful bloating, it is so bad this is visible! Lots of tests and no definitive answer, no specific food identified. For my yakult has stopped this completely which has been a relief.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I like yakult! I'll get me coat. 
You can buy probiotic capsules but they're expensive. 
Probiotics can help ease the symptoms of allergic rhinitis according to Vanderbilt University School of medicine.
Its worth giving it a try if you suffer from this.


----------

